# Iphone / Aux Input



## Gr4y (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All,
I have been searching the forum but cannot find anything on this, I have bluetooth system which I can use to make calls however I cannot stream my music over bluetooth and cannot seem to find an aux in socket or an Ipod connection... I have the phone cradle connection but have not purchased the holder, is there anyway to listen to my music from my iphone or do I need to purchase the holder if this even does the trick anyway.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Bluetooth / phone prep does not allow music streaming

If you have AUX it is in the tray behind the handbrake on the vertical face of the plastic 
( it's very discreet so you have to have a good look for it )

If however you don't have it, it can be added easily 
Let us know what stereo you have

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here ya go










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gr4y (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I dont have that, in that space I have the phone adaptor... If I bought the cradle would that work? Im not confident of running an AUX lead myself...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No, phone cradle won't help you with playing music

I see your in Leeds, if you fancy a drive to the Midlands I'd happily fit one for you 
You'd also need it coding to add aux which I can also do

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gr4y (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot for that mate, I may well take you up at some point!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What year is your car ? 
What stereo do you have ?
Is there an aux button on it ?
If you press it does it display aux on the screen ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Sorry to jump into this thread but, I have a Mk2 V6 its a 56 reg so AUX didn't come standard, I have a Audi Concert, heard it's pretty easy to install but I haven't a clue where to start, but I know it needs enabling via Vagcom. Have read around but no clear instructions on how to do it.

1wheelonly don't suppose you know know how simple it is to do, in pretty handy in this sort of stuff but don't fancy playing trial and error with the electrics on my car

Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes the instal is very easy 
As far as vagcom goes, I'm not sure if it's needed or not 
Does your stereo switch over to aux and displays aux mode on the screen when pressed ?
If it does then I'd say it's already enabled

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Just had a look, how do I go about getting aux selected, tried all the butting several times and nothing, so my guess is not it's not activated.. I presume it's selected by pressing CD several times but all that comes up is the cd changer then beeps because I have no CDs in.

A friend of mine has vagcom anyway so I can get it enabled along with a few other tweets I have in mind

Do I require a genuine part to plug in? Is so don't suppose you have a part number, or can I just plug the 3 wires into the wiring harness and which ones?

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Assuming this is the same as yours









For a few quid you can get a cheap one of eBay that has the relevant plug that fits into your existing quad lock or just take the pins out and put them in yours
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1721252575

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If you want to make the install look a bit neater I think these are about £8 from audi, just cut the 3.5mm socket off and solder onto the pins on this

















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Well it says 2007 + so presume my 56 reg will fit in that category, can't hurt to try seen as its only a couple of quid! Fingers crossed

Appreciate the help mate, I'll let you know the out come when I get chance to have a play


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Gr4y said:


> Hi All,
> I have been searching the forum but cannot find anything on this, I have bluetooth system which I can use to make calls however I cannot stream my music over bluetooth and cannot seem to find an aux in socket or an Ipod connection... I have the phone cradle connection but have not purchased the holder, is there anyway to listen to my music from my iphone or do I need to purchase the holder if this even does the trick anyway.


Hi, have u checked in ur glove box ref for a 30pin dock connector if u have this fitted u can purchase a tune 2 air unit brilliant bit of kit then u can stream via bluetooth through ur radio and stg wheel controls.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Well it says 2007 + so presume my 56 reg will fit in that category, can't hurt to try seen as its only a couple of quid! Fingers crossed
> 
> Appreciate the help mate, I'll let you know the out come when I get chance to have a play


Don't worry about the year mate, that plug will go in the quad lock on your loom

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it says 2007 + so presume my 56 reg will fit in that category, can't hurt to try seen as its only a couple of quid! Fingers crossed
> ...


Okay just to sum this up, my cable f came after taking forever to come and the ebayer ending up sending me another. It wasn't a plug and play as such. I had to pull the wires out of the socket which it came with and plug them in the correct places on the existing socket which was easy due to the socket diagram ontop of the audi concert unit itself. Went over to my mates and got It enables via vagcom and tada! Easy peasy! Well pleased with it, so now I'm going to buy a housing for it and mount it properly

Cheers Wheelonly for your input! Much appreciated


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No worries mate 
Nice easy cheap mods are sometimes the best ones mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> No worries mate
> Nice easy cheap mods are sometimes the best ones mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


They are, don't usually get much time to tinker with my car due to work and gym commitments and when I get a free weekend I want to relax, I'm well chuffed ahaha, but now I've seen how easy and simple it is to use VAGCOM, got a few things in mind want tweeking


----------

